# Tranny fantasy?



## SepticChange (Aug 21, 2011)

Ok so back in January my husband paid a tranny to mess with him. He went to his/her (don't care to be politically correct at this point) house and realized he didnt want to do it and left. 

Well around that time (I didn't know he had done this yet) he told me he had a fantasy about messing around with a tranny. He's had it since he was a teenager and has never told anyone about it. I was like oh ok whatever. Thought it was weird but I looked past it. So a few days ago while he was out I picked up his iPad got on his twitter (we don't follow each other) and found that 95% of the people he follows are porn stars which I don't care. Well of those, half of then are transsexuals. What??

I've never dealt with this before so I'm confused.Is it really just a fantasy? If so, why? Or is he bi curious? What the hell is going on? Help me figure this thing out por favor.


----------



## MissScarlett (May 22, 2013)

Its more then a fantasy I would say. A fetish perhaps? If he has already made plans (whether he went through with it or not) to cheat on you (with anybody) this is a serious situation. It would be one thing if he just had a fascination with trannys - but quite another if he is to the point of putting it into action.

Have you asked him what's up since you saw his twitter feed?


----------



## SepticChange (Aug 21, 2011)

I haven't. He doesn't know I took a peek. This is the first time I've ever done that. I've never even looked through his phone. Not saying that I feel guilty but we've worked on our marriage since then and don't want a set back over him being angry at me for snooping and losing sight on the initial issue. It could be no big deal but I'm really curious.


----------



## jay1365 (May 22, 2013)

Not sure what to do in your situation, except tell you it is a universal truth that people's actions are a true indicator of their thoughts and emotions, while words are often complete contradictions of the same.

Two more points if I may:

1. There is nothing to be politically correct about. It is either a male who grew boobs or a female that obtained a penis. DNA does not lie.

2. The internet. I grew up without the internet in a small rural town. I would have thought a tranny was something that rode down those tracks through the middle of town. I didn't know what a tranny was until my porn interest found the internet 20 years later.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

SepticChange said:


> I haven't. He doesn't know I took a peek. This is the first time I've ever done that. I've never even looked through his phone. Not saying that I feel guilty but *we've worked on our marriage since then and don't want a set back over him being angry at me for snooping and losing sight on the initial issue*. It could be no big deal but I'm really curious.


Your allegedly-not-cheating husband doesn't get to be mad about you "snooping". Good marriages don't have secrets. There's never a need to "snoop" because everything's already out in the open. Whatever work you've been doing on the marriage since January should have included transparency. The two of you need to be able to frankly discuss his sexual interests, what each of you considers cheating to actually mean and include, what each of your dealbreakers are in a relationship, and what you each think a good relationship looks like. You can't do that if you can't be honest and transparent with one another.

Beyond that, I would say that paying a transvestite (or, honestly, anyone at all) to do whatever it is your husband paid for, would cross the line of fantasy into deal-breaking behavior for many people. He's stepping outside your marriage. That's either a problem for you or it's not, irrespective of the object of his interests.


----------



## SepticChange (Aug 21, 2011)

Yeah I got some thinking to do.


----------



## SepticChange (Aug 21, 2011)

Thundarr said:


> ah go ahead and commit to your truth that he lied about realizing he didn't want to do it. Yes he cheated with the Tranny. Now go from there. Maybe he's disgusted in his own actions but don't be naive about what happened.


Well regardless I'm still trying to figure out what was and is going through his head.


----------



## otisjpqu (Jul 23, 2013)

It would be one thing if he just had a fascination with trannys


----------



## SepticChange (Aug 21, 2011)

Thundarr said:


> It would be easy to focus on the tranny aspect of this but really the issue is that he paid for sex. He says he backed out but that doesn't make sense at all.
> 
> Shemale porn is one of the most popular types out there and there's a ton of straight men looking at it but they aren't actually hooking up with a tranny.


He's paid for sex numerous times in the past (young single soldier in Europe of course) and he said he felt sick when he got there. Said on the way he turned around to go home then changed his mind and regretted it as soon as he got there. 

So I suppose the tranny porn isn't out if the norm for straight men then? I really am clueless about this.


----------



## MaritimeGuy (Jul 28, 2012)

I don't believe any strictly heterosexual men would repeatedly view tranny porn. They may look at it once out of curiousity but that's it. They would certainly never make arrangements to have sex with one. Your husband has more than a passing interest. Personally I think you need to have a frank and open discussion with him. If he starts having sex behind your back he is putting your health at risk.


----------



## SepticChange (Aug 21, 2011)

Probably so. When he told me about it we talked and he said he was as close as he was ever gonna get to that and it disgusted him that he almost went through with that. I believed him because I could tell how sorry he was. I'm hoping this is just a weird curiosity of his but yeah, doesn't make sense that a straight man would go beyond just looking at pictures. Just wondering about other people's perspectives. Thanks.


----------

